# New arrival for the Uncle Moustache family! Pics!



## unclemoustache (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi all!

just thought I'd post a pic of our latest arrival.







Picked it up in Chicago yesterday. Had to drive 4 1/2 hours to get there. No 15-passenger vans for sale around here, and we needed a bigger vehicle by August. Now at last we have a vehicle that can fit our whole family. Wife is happy, except we now have no savings. :msp_sad: It's got a tow package and a full-size spare. 


Here's a pic of the family 'fleet.' Notice we kept with the black/blue theme of our vehicles. Golly, I'm starting to look rich with all these cars! 







Yeah, it's a Ford. I do like the larger Ford vehicles.


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 21, 2013)

congrats on the van josh,,, you do need it


----------



## Walt41 (Jul 21, 2013)

You have extra room now, better get to work on filling it up.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jul 21, 2013)

And here I thought you were heralding the arrival of child #...7?, 8?, 9?

whew...


----------



## farmer steve (Jul 21, 2013)

unclemoustache said:


> Hi all!
> 
> just thought I'd post a pic of our latest arrival.
> 
> ...



hey unk, are you sure your not mennonite? looks like muh neighbors. black or blue vans and p/u's. and lots of young'uns:msp_biggrin:


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 21, 2013)

That's nice, but it ain't big enough. yer gonna need a greyhound bus.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Genius. (Jul 21, 2013)

The limo is cooler


----------



## Genius. (Jul 21, 2013)

You are braver than me to head into chitcago


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 21, 2013)

I am going to make an observation,,,, see the outside of his house???? the inside is just plain sweet,,, uncle sure knows what he is doing


----------



## brokenbudget (Jul 21, 2013)

where's the 'free candy and naps' stickers?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jul 21, 2013)

Is this van for hauling the kids or to get away and make more kids in the back seat?


----------



## barneyrb (Jul 21, 2013)

unclemoustache said:


>



Needs flames and 26" Dubs on it.......jus sayin........congrats, 5.4????


----------



## unclemoustache (Jul 22, 2013)

Walt41 said:


> You have extra room now, better get to work on filling it up.



Roger Willco!! 





farmer steve said:


> hey unk, are you sure your not mennonite? looks like muh neighbors. black or blue vans and p/u's. and lots of young'uns:msp_biggrin:



Well, my FIL has a beard and no 'stache. Give him a wide brimmed hat and suspenders and you'd be convinced!





Genius. said:


> You are braver than me to head into chitcago



Suburb actually. Didn't have to get too close, thank God.





barneyrb said:


> Needs flames and 26" Dubs on it.......jus sayin........congrats, 5.4????




Uh..... it's um.... 8 cylinders!


----------



## Oldmaple (Jul 22, 2013)

Any cheerios or graham crackers crammed down into the seats? It's not a family vehicle until that happens.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice. My mother had one for quite a few years. We used it to haul the clan around on vacations. I made her get rid of it because it was getting pretty rusty underneath. It had the 5.4 gas engine and it ran well with a full load of people.:smile2:


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 22, 2013)

Unk! You're always doin stuff to be admired. You got to be the smartest unk I have ever had. Now line all the family up and take a pic in front of that van. This way the ignorant and unsuspecting will know the valid reason why a family man has purchased a 15 passenger van :msp_wink:

By the way "its be-you-tee-ful!"


----------



## cantoo (Jul 22, 2013)

I bought one like that a couple of years ago to travel to Florida with. Hauled my 16' enclosed trailer with 2 bikes in it like it wasn't even there. I took the back 2 seats out and made new set of brackets so I could use the long rear bench seat up 2 spots. There was only my wife and I and another couple so we didn't need all the seats. The women had there own bench seat so they could sleep while we drove straight there (23 hrs) and all our gear fit in the back. I bought it in the fall and sold it in the spring and made a few bucks. It was a former swat team van and was perfectly maintained it's whole life.


----------



## unclemoustache (Jul 22, 2013)




----------

